
Inspired by Srinivasa Ramanujan : How a Mathematician Found His Way - yarapavan
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/inspired-by-genius-how-a-mathematician-found-his-way/
======
yarapavan
The original Qaunta Magazine story is at
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/20160519-ken-ono-
mathematicia...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/20160519-ken-ono-
mathematician-inspired-by-ramanujan/)

Ken Ono's memoir is published by Springer at
[http://www.springer.com/us/book/9783319255668](http://www.springer.com/us/book/9783319255668)

------
shunyaloop
>[Srinivasa Ramanujan] anticipated mathematical structures that would be
important to all of these more contemporary works. He lived 80 years before
his time.

Isn't it fascinating to hear such impactful math from an unknown South Indian
clerk who died at 32 years? Wondering what would've been possible if he had
lived a full life.

